# chocolate viscosity



## larsson7 (Apr 8, 2010)

has anyone tried to use clarified butter to help the viscosity of chocolate for spraying? 
advantages ? disadvanrages?


----------



## cakeface (Mar 20, 2010)

As you probably know, cocoa butter is usually used.  If you were spraying to get a high gloss finish, then I don't think butter would yield good results- once dry, the result would be very matt and dull.  To achieve a gloss finish you would have to add the butter to the chocolate below 30Celcius and then it would be impossible to spray (you would have to reheat it-but this can lead to a dull look also, but less so)  

On the other hand, if you were to spray a frozen cake to achieve that velvet effect, then it could possibly work, it'd probably have a different mouth feel - but might be worth a try if you can't get your hands on cocoa butter.


----------



## larsson7 (Apr 8, 2010)

yeah , i was trying to bulk out cocoa butter , i want to coat a semi freddo/ iced parfait but dipping creates too thick a coating , and was thinking spraying would get a thinner cover.  mmmm? a quick blast with the torch en voyage may combat the Matt effect.


----------



## cakeface (Mar 20, 2010)

give it a go-let me know how it turns out-would be very interested


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Try coconut oil, ala magic shell ice cream dip.


----------



## igannon (Mar 10, 2006)

I like Rat's suggestion. You could extend it to almost anything though. Depending on the flavor of the semifreddo, you could use Hazelnut oil or Olive oil and increase your flavor impact.


----------



## larsson7 (Apr 8, 2010)

yeah hazelnut oil is a grand idea (as its maple and macadamia ) and at a ratio of 4-1.5 is thin enough for dipping

cheers fellas


----------

